# 4:4:4, 10 bit, VP9



## UniqueUserName0815 (Jun 9, 2018)

Hello,
as the title suggests I'd like to record in 4:4:4 10bit, but haven't found an option for that? Is it somehow possible to do that? (im new to OBS and lack the knowledge for custom outputs)
If not, will it be implemented in the future?
And the same questions go for VP9 support.

Oh and if anyone could suggest a Video player that shows the videos as they really look (VLC player makes everything dark and has extreme bending) and a program which shows information like bitrate, color range, bitdepht and YUV values that would be nice

Thanks in advance and have a nice day.

Feel free to suggest alternatives
and please don't discuss if these settings make sense I have my reasons


----------

